# I got a bench top lathe and need to find a manual for it



## A Fresh Lad (May 4, 2019)

I got my first lathe and need to find the manual, have no idea what it is other than one logo saying 'AT'. Does anyone know what this brand is or anywhere else I should look on my lathe to find any model number. H
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
ere are some pictures. Thanks


----------



## MontanaLon (May 4, 2019)

Did you look under the gear cover on the headstock? Usually there will be a gear chart and it will likely have the manufacturer name on it.


----------



## mikey (May 4, 2019)

Have a look at this thread and maybe PM Alcap.


----------



## MontanaLon (May 4, 2019)

Looking at it, it bears a striking resemblance to a Smithy. But I don't see that they ever did a stand alone lathe. The dovetail bed, the odd looking tail stock, the gear levers, even the head cover on it besides the missing mill column, is a dead ringer.


----------



## MontanaLon (May 4, 2019)

The 2 holes on the bed front for carry handles are a dead giveaway. It is a Smithy lathe or relative of it. But I can't find any mention of it on their website.


----------



## A Fresh Lad (May 5, 2019)

Wow that was quick, thanks a lot. I think its a smithy at300. Thanks for the thread @mikey. Its just that mine doesn't have the mill attachment like the thread you sent me and the same switches at the bottom. Does this mean I can use the manual from the smithy at300 or have to find the exact one.


----------



## mikey (May 5, 2019)

I would start by contacting Smithy to see if they have a manual for your specific machine and go from there.


----------



## A Fresh Lad (May 5, 2019)

Alright thanks a lot, I looked at the manual for the at300 and it looks pretty much the same I might just use that. I'll try to contact smithy though


----------



## Alcap (May 5, 2019)

Your lathe looks just like mine .  I have a name plate mostly in Chinese but this was in English " Huangshan Machine Tool Factory"   Light Duty Bench Lathe CQ9330   On the Smithy site they had the manual for the Midis 1220, they listed a few different years so had to open each one until I founf the closet match ( some had different carriage sizes , forward and reverse feeds ( mine does not )    which was helpful for me .Not everything I found was the same , my tailstock is a #2MT  the manual shows #3 , also it seems that my tailstock was pinned instead of being able to offset for tapering . I  did find a manual on the internet for a AT300 but that was pretty much what was in the Smithy ones .


----------



## Alcap (May 5, 2019)

Looking closer at the pictures you posted yours looks ,( from the Smithy site info )  newer . Mine has a round knob for feed engagement where yous is a lever , there might be other slight difference too


----------



## darkzero (May 5, 2019)

I normally see those lathes in the 3-n-1 configuration but they obviously sell them without the mill/drill head as well like you have.

Funny, I'm watching a video right now (not machining related) & this style lathe is in the video, branded as a Clark.

Manual for the Clark available on this website: https://www.machinemart.co.uk/p/cl430-metal-lathe/


----------



## A Fresh Lad (May 5, 2019)

Yeah they are slightly different than mine, the power on and of on my lathe is a knob rather than a button is is located under the power feed lever but otherwise they are probably the same lathe. I should be fine with a manual from the lathes you guys showed me. Thanks


----------

